# poll: What level of formal education do you have?



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I ask because it seems to me that in general people here are pretty well educated, more so than on other sites. I think most green, AP folk are. Strange - you would think that the less educated you are, the more likely you would be to follow your instincts and intuition.







Maybe with less education you are more inclined to follow the herd because you lack the critical thinking skills to find out what your instincts actually are?

Anyway, just wondering -


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

What about some graduate school? I did a few semesters...


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, I was going to include that as a choice, but for some reason I didn't. Sorry, no credit for your semester of graduate school here!







ag

What can I say, I am only "some college" after all.


----------



## thistle (Aug 10, 2002)

I have a law degree (Juris Doctor). Fat lot of good t does me now!! Ever try arguing with an 11 month old? - LOL

thistle


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by thistle_
*I have a law degree (Juris Doctor). Fat lot of good t does me now!! Ever try arguing with an 11 month old? - LOL

thistle*
:LOL :LOL :LOL

I have a Masters. In comparative literature ~ weird, how the big buck world is just not that interested...







:


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I voted graduated high school. I have completed quite a few military schools that count as college credit but I don't see myself getting a job in cryptology out in these parts.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a Bachelor's Degree in English Lit & Writing, and an Associates Degree in Court Reporting. Okay, that's a slight brag. But I am very proud of them. I did work very hard in school.

HOWEVER, I think I've learned more from being a mom to dd in the last 9 months than I've ever learned in all my time in school.
Yes, I learned lots in school...book stuff, but from dd I learned more of life, the universe, and everything. More of what matters: like watching your babe sleep, snuggles, hugs, and tummy razzberries.









Loon


----------



## AnnaReilly (Mar 8, 2003)

I went to college for one year... then I realized that what makes me happy is Art (for which I don't need a degree) and that I really just wanted to be a wife and a mom and didn't care about a career so I saved my money.









I read a lot and feel like I am pretty well educated even without the documentation to prove it. I'm only 22 so somedays it dawns on me that most people my age are just getting ready to graduate college and I'm already married and a mother.







I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2002)

Bachelors in Nursing - one of the smartest thing I have done as far navigating the medical culture in this country! Was a public health nurse until Ds was born, now thinking the I will someday take the necessary steps to become a lactation consultant - but want to raise my babies first.


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

I have a BA in German & Western European Studies, which I saw more as liberal arts education than as a career starter. Now I am going for an Associates in Massage Therapy. I finally figured out what I want to do when I grow up.







Well, it is a start anyway.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Bachelor of Fine Arts in Theatre and Masters of Education.

I'm very proud of both. I just wish I went to a cheaper school (90K in debt at least)

Jesse


----------



## mom2connor (Mar 5, 2002)

I have a BA in theatre and now i'm a bookseller.
go figure???


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a master's degree in reproductive physiology of dairy cows.

Weird, I Kknow. I used to want to go to vet school.


----------



## PaganScribe (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a BS in chemistry and more than 20 hours of post-grad credit in cell and molecular biology. I'll probably go back to school one day, but to study what I don't know.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I think I would have a degree, I just think all the classes look so interesting and change my major every few semesters.

I went to school mostly full time for 3 years and scince ds was born I have taken a class or two most semesters. Currently I am working on Acct., before that was education, then anthroplogy, then chemistry. They all just sound so fun!

I know I should just get done! But for my current major, I have at least two years of full time left, not too many of my chem or education credits are much help







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Bachelor of Fine Arts in Technical Theatre - Emphasis in Stage Management, Set Design and Sound Design. Yes that is actually what my degree is.

I actually do use it right now. I work for the university sort of pinch hitting for the theatre department. Pays pretty good and it is fun.

THinking about going to grad school....but not sure what I want to do. Probably get my Master's in Education so I can teach. I dunno. right now I am just trying to get pregnant!!!


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

BS is microbiology/chemistry minor. I also have an aa in history and some other stuff like doula training and 3rd degree reiki.

I love my job now (hsing ap mama!) but I truely feel a calling to be a naturopath. I plan to go back to school in about 3 years.


----------



## Zhlake (Mar 19, 2003)

I have my bachelors in nursing. I have taken post graduate courses in human lactation. Will test for LC this summer!!


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

*


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

mom2connor - do you have an open store or are you an online bookseller? In my former life I worked in several bookstores, the last one a rare and antiquarian store in which I was the only employee! That was fun - I was there for 3 years until I got preggo. I actually technically still work for him - I supposedly catalog books at home for sale on our internet sites. Not as much as I should, though. I LOVE books, especially old books. I want to start selling books online myself but I'm waiting until I move out of state - I don't want to go into competition with my current boss while I can still work for him. He's a really great guy.


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

I graduated from highschool, barely. Then I wisely chose to not go to college. Iwas NOT ready to go then, and I do not even know if I consider myself ready to go now.

My sister went and she was not ready..and it was a terrible experiance that cost her a lot of money in debt and she still has to pay it off..plus she ended up quitting school with out ever getting ANY degree what so ever.

My little brother is graduating from highschool this spring..and we are all trying to be pretty relaxed about him going to college or getting a job...If he goes to school, great.If he chooses to go to work somewhere,great..not sweating this one!

I am also not really all that concerned if my children go to college or not.If they want to go, great.We shall see to it they can go. If they do not, great too.They have the right to live thier lives as they choose..and I really do not think a college education is the only way to amount to something in the world.

My husband did take some classes at the local community college for things like carpentry and mechanics. He is a truck driver.He makes about 45k a year, and we have our own home, and we are ok.

oops, starting to sound defensive and snooty..sorry. I do not intend to be..I just get so tired of hearing how EVERYONE should go to college or ELSE they will not amount to anything and will be poverty striken and forced to live in a cardboard box and never be capable of intelligent thought.

I have a good life , and I read and think and etc...all with out a degree on my wall.I wish people in the universe where more aware of the fact that paper does not equal reality at all times, you know?

I think we have ALL met the College educated idiot with no common sense? Have we not...just the same as we have all met the uneducated,back woods, hick type who is ignorant and has no interest in learning anyhting except how to drink beer and beat his family.

there is a LOT more in between...is there not?


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

A\


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a PH.D.

Interesting post. I think some people can think critically at an early age, but most don't. Hopefully, that is what education does for a person - makes them better at thinking and analyzing things for themselves. We all know exceptions to this, of course! But I think that is true, in general.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My undergrad and Master's degrees are in Music Performance. I was in a doctoral program for 4 years, but never with the intention of finishing that degree.

I still have fantasies about going back for an Artist's Diploma. I love studying with inspiring teachers.

No time or money for that now, though.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

Strange - you would think that the less educated you are, the more likely you would be to follow your instincts and intuition
The majority of folks here at MDC are skilled at critical thinking. One would have to be to be able to digest all the information thrown at us everyday by the mainstream and otherwise and make informed, educated decisions.

Whether that is a result of the quantity of education a person receives I cannot say. Education often teaches critical thinking, but not always. I don't think the 2 directly correlate. However, education can be be one of several factors that empower people to think criticaly.


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a B.A. in Humanities and some gradute work in Social Studies Education. I "took a break" from grad school near the middle of my pregnancy and now DD is 6 months old and I don't intend to go back and finish. I still want to be an educator, but at home for my children rather than in a school where I'd have to deal with standardized testing, overcrowding, lack of resources, etc. I am already starting to gather resources for our homeschooling days and we have several years before we start. DH thinks I'm a nut, but I'm just so excited about it.


----------



## Openskyheart (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a Master's degree, and worked in my field for years, but only very part time since having kids, and now - not working in my field at all (well, occasional guest lecturer at a University).

I love being home with my kids - wouldn't change it.

And, yeah...I know plenty of people with degrees who seem to have no common sense, and people with no degrees who are brilliant. I don't think "level" of education and intelligence/success/compassion/good decision making are correlated.

Laura


----------



## IlliniMom (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a Masters Degree in Special Ed - moderate and severe disabilities with a focus on Autism.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a PhD in pharmacology and completed a post-doctoral fellowship in cardiac electrophysiology right before DD was born.

In total, I have devoted myself to research for the past 10 years. I have loved it, it kept my mind busy, it was interesting work, and rewarding. But now I'm so into being a mother and thinking about homeschooling my child (and future children), so really not sure if I'll go back into research. I used to worry about it all being "a waste" but now I realize that I had to do *something* all those years, and why not something I loved doing?









And that's just what I'm doing now being a mother: doing something I love doing!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Piglet68
> 
> I used to worry about it all being "a waste" but now I realize that I had to do *something* all those years, and why not something I loved doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I stopped college 2 classes short of my associates degree. I'm perfectly content with where life has taken me, but I still want to go back eventually to get a bachelors- just to say I have done it. I may want to go into teaching.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

BA in Philosophy
Master's Degree in Social Sciences & Education

I'd have more degrees by now if "going to school" was a paid career. For now, I am satisfied with getting paid for teaching at school!


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Master's Degree in psychology with two PPS credentials; counseling and psychology. Just passed the licensing exam so now I'm also an educational psychologist.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

I voted "some college." I have an Associates' degree in Visual Arts and Sciences. I plan on returning to school once dd is a little older.

Amy, mom to Tsuneo, 09/12/01


----------



## JJ's mama (Mar 18, 2003)

i am a dmd...a dentist.
i've been a sahm for all of my ds's life (7 mos so far) but will be returning to work in about 1 month.

i am so torn and the thought of him spending his day without me frightens and saddens me. i heard this was pretty normal feeling to have.







:

before dental school, i majored in molecular bio and international relations focused on eastern europe and scandinavia.

it's so great to see such range of educational background we have. i hope we can all learn lots from each other.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I do have a post BA degree. It is the lessons I learned outside of the classroom which have helped me the most however.

A most educated person, Dr. Robert S. Mendelsohn, M.D., did say that higher education should mean "longer" education. Most people w/ an advanced degree lose the ability to think on the basis of common sense. He himself admitted to this.

My own experience has been that many (not all) people w/ advanced degrees have been in school too long and are educated beyond their basic, innate intelligence. My professors in graduate school were of this description. They just never left school and are very comfortable there. They have made many alliances, obtained tenure and are not going anywhere else.

Common sense. Not so common.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a BA and am working toward my MA in Counseling Psyc. I have about 1 year of classes left and 1 year of internship, then two years working before I can sit for the board test. I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I too have a post Bach...( can't spell!) degree and I sometimes think it was a comnplete waste of time.

I have an AA and a BA in political science, emphasis in constitutional law and American government and another BA in liberal arts. I had lots of classes in English and psychology.

I got a second AA for legal assisting. I also got a teaching credential in Elementary Education and am able to teach history at the secondary level.

I paid for it out of my own funds and never went into debt.

Most professors are very arrogant and protected by the educational establishment.

Most are also not very bright. I always get the distinct impression that they never had a job off campus and have not grown up. No real ambition in any of them.

When I graduated from college, the jobs I was offered sucked. Elementary schools were closing all over the place. I usually worked FOR someone w/ a high school education or less.

Also when I graduated and got married, I found my education wholly lacking in any real world knowledge. I could not read an invoice or balance a checkbook. Whose fault is that? Is not it the job of the educational establishment to prepare you for life? They certainly failed me! I figured it out on my own, and complained to the university counselor who just stared at me and,"Well, you figured it out didn't you?"

WELL,...I know I was ripped off!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

I have a Master's in Music (Organ Performance). Even though I am not now doing much at all with this career, and think in the future I'd like to go back for an MSW or something instead, I could never consider my education a waste either. I may not use the exact bits of book knowledge I got there, but the experiences will be ingrained in who I am forever. They definitely impact my life today, including my mothering. The years in grad school were extremely fulfilling. I loved the academic setting. I loved losing myself in the library reading obscure books about composers. I loved sitting in small classes having deep intellectual discussions about music. I do miss that in many ways, because now I'm hard-pressed to find people who care about that kind of minutiae. (And it's true, it's mostly stuff that doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of life!)

In grad school, I learned confidence. I do not think that I learned to think there, but I did have many opportunities to challenge the limits of my thinking. I stretched myself in many ways. I agree with whoever mentioned critical thinking skills being valuable in sifting through the mounds of information we are bombarded with concerning parenting. I think pure instinct might work in a simpler world, but in one as complex as ours, there are too many powerful messages to be sifted through.

I think whether to pursue more formal education is simply a matter of what interests you, not who's better than who. I think that "book smarts" are only one kind of "smart", not any more or less valuable than any other talent, gift, skill, or attribute. If you're interested in academic things, then go for it. If you're not, then go wherever your heart leads.


----------



## papachee (Feb 18, 2003)

so far I'm unique with my MBA and a BSc in AstroPhysics

I guess all those driven business types are ... I dunno what they are doing. I didn't keep in touch.

I learned how hard prople try to put products and comercial images infront of my child. And more happily I can tell my kids about how galaxies form and the lives of stars (the real ones not the ones you see on TV).

I'm most proud of the education i'm getting from and with my ds and dw.


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

I have a BA in psychology, a Master's degree in Social Work, and a Master's degree in Arts & Social Sciences.

I think that the reason you find that there is a huge proportion here of college educated people, is because you learn a certain confidence in your own critical thinking, your own theories, your own "smarts"







, I guess, in higher education. You learn that it's okay to question the status quo - in fact, it's DESIRABLE to question the status quo in college. That's how we come up with new and creative ideas in our society (not that AP is new.....). I think a lot of AP parents sort of have to be comfortable making decisions that are totally different than mainstream society, and they have often enough confidence to question some doctors & nurses & modern books about parenting.

Also, it seems that a lot of people on college campuses are "left of center". And, again, this would seem to be the M.O. of someone who has the courage and confidence to question mainstream parenting advice.

However, even if I hadn't gone to college, I'd still be AP, because that's how I was raised. My parents were very AP, and they were also into Natural Living. My mom was an avid LLL member. So, I learned by example. Neither of my parents went to college.

I'm thinking that the moms here who are not college educated are skilled in critical thinking, and confident in their own theories, and insticts as parents - and I'm thinking they're probably very well read as well. I would be willing to bet that most MDC'ers are highly intelligent, no matter what level of eduaction they attained.







That's why I feel so honored to be here.


----------



## Jude's Mama (Nov 30, 2002)

I have 2 1/2 years of college. I regret not finishing. I thought I was better off in the real world. The thought process of a 19 year old! I didn't realize I had my whole life ahead of me!!! I'm very lucky that I have had some sucess at my career without my degree.
I'm blessed with a wonderful husband and a amazing little boy!!


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a Masters degree in Public Health. I'll be the first to admit that I mainly went back to school because I didn't know what else to do. Well, actually I thought public health might be a good avenue to the Peace Corps, but I talked myself out of that one before I ever went to grad school. Anyhow, luckily I ended up liking public health







! Even in grad school though, I didn't know what I wanted to do...I thought I wanted to be a health educator, but instead I went right into research and that's where I still am today. It's funny the unexpected directions life takes you!


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a BA in English Language and Literature with emphasis on linguistics. I would love to go to grad school, but don't want to leave my babes and am looking forward to homeschooling. I DON'T miss the work involved, though! I miss the great conversations and debates that evolved in my classes and sometimes outside also. It was really nice to have that "outlet" where you could express your opinions and not have to worry about hurting people's feelings. Now my passions are peaceful birth and breastfeeding and I find that people are so defensive they don't even want to hear of other ways of doing things and that there's research to back it up!








Anyway, I do hope that my children go to college, not so much for the education, but for the experience of it. You learn to much outside of classes (OK-so some of it was in bars...). We live in a rather close-minded area and I think they would greatly benefit from meeting all kinds of people with different ideas. But, I'll be fine with whatever they do as long as they're happy (and legal







)


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

I have a Bachelors degree in Music and in English Lit and lang. I really hope to do my masters one day, when the kiddlies are older!


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I have B.A. in psychology and a Master's in education.

Avonlea wrote: "I just get so tired of hearing how EVERYONE should go to college or ELSE they will not amount to anything and will be poverty striken and forced to live in a cardboard box and never be capable of intelligent thought. "








I totally agree with you. I know plenty of intelligent people and they come from all sorts of educational backgrounds...and I know plenty of, um, not-so-intelligent people who come from all sorts of educational backgrounds!









There are so many jobs that require plenty of skill and intelligence that do not require a college education. I do come from a background that tends to view college as a given, though - it was always assumed that all the kids would go to college after H.S., just as they went to H.S. after middle school or junior high. My mother was always really judgmental of people who didn't go to college and had "blue-collar" jobs. I hated that. I love education, though, so I guess I do hope dd goes to college, but if she chooses not to because she wants to pursue something that does not require it, then I will support her in her choice!


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

I voted Bachelor's Degree, but I did go to graduate school - just never finished.


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

i take a night class now

i have taken one class per semister since 1998 and am working on my Associates in Art.


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a Bachelor's in English, one in nursing, and I'm working on a master's in midwifery. Whew, I'm ready for a break already!


----------



## wwhippetcrazy (Mar 3, 2002)

I voted some college...just cause I don't have a BA or a Masters...but I did finish...
Hospitality Management Diploma....

Loved it when I was doing it.....love what I'm doing now....









Jen


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a Bachelor of Science with a major in Genetics and a minor in Psychology. Unique combination....I was trying to get into Rehab medicine at the time. My degree has NOTHING to do with my current job. I hate it when that happens!! Everyone in my office comes to me when they have any "biology" type curiosity.... that's the only thing I've been using it for.
I hope to go back and get my Education (or maybe Nursing) degree when I'm done having babies.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

a B.A. in spanish lit with a minor in health sciences, an A.A. in spanish lit and a childrens' center permit, which in california is a credential for pre-school. now i work in a public after school program.

kill your suv befor it kills you


----------



## Mouse (Nov 30, 2001)

Another one not mentioned so far - I have a BS in Political Science with a minor in Art History.

I loved college and hope to go back to school one day to get my Masters in Public Administration.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I have a B.S., some post-grad, an almost-20-year career ... all followed by the birth of my son. I'm so grateful to be a SAHM to such a neat little guy. I learn so much FROM him every day (and he's only 3!!) Mothering instincts and into-to-another-way-of-doing-things from my LLL friends has been the most wonderful education of all. With continuing credits


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

T Sorry!









Laurel - that is so cool that you have a Masters in Music, in organ performance!!! I was an organist growing up - I took classical organ for about 10 years, played at church (back when i used to go to church) and at a couple weddings & a baptism. From the time I was 7yrs old till I was 17 I took lessons.

I actually have a full-sized Hammond in my house now with a full sized speaker







next to it - it takes up a lot of room, but I think it's good to have one in the house. I don't play much at all anymore & I'm not any good anymore, but I've noticed my ds is very interested (21 months) already







.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to a fellow organist.









If you'd like to, pm me anytime.


----------



## *Lisa* (Dec 19, 2002)

BA and MS both in psychology

Still working (now VERY slowly) on my Ph.D.


----------



## ndmom (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi! BA in English and History (17th century England mostly) because I wanted to teach and then fell in love with naturopathic medicine and went another five years to finish that! I have a multi-lobed brain now, humanities on one side and science on the other. Lost my grammar skills somewhere along the med school route unfortunately! Expecting first baby in July







so thinking I might be a part-time doc for a year or so.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

BSE in Special Education (mild to moderate disabilities)

Masters in Educational Administration/Urban Leadership

EdSp (Education Specialist) in Special Education Administration - which also gave me a jump start on the Ph.D. since all my hours will apply - but I can't seem to find that elusive Director of Special Education job I planned on getting after finishing the program 3 years ago.

Starting an Interdisciplinary Ph.D. program next fall. My two disciplines will be Curriculum/Instruction & Educational Leadership.

My goal is to have my Ph.D. by the time I can retire from the public school setting (age 55 - only 12 years away!) so I can be a college professor and either teach people how to be special education teachers or teach people how to be an administrator. I am a "lecturer" now at a nearby university for teacher education classes. Only one class in the summer since I also teach high school full time. So I am getting some college teaching experience for my eventual resume.

I used to be an administrator but the hours are grueling (about 60 - 65 hrs per week) and I wanted more time with my family. And less stress.

I disagree with the generalization that most college profs are ignorant of the real world & protected by the system. Most of my graduate work has been with profs that have done just as I plan to do - teach at the college level after years of practical experience. Maybe one finds that more in the field of education than any other.

However, if I was 23 right now I'm pretty sure I'd do something totally different and become a yoga instructor and a massage therapist, free lancing in one and building my own business in the other.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

T Hey, dfoy, do you want to come work in my district? Our DSE just got fired because he was so awful at the job! Please please please?!


----------



## sueami (Oct 11, 2002)

ba in poli sci here. (also got about half-way through a teacher credentialling program a few years ago b/f i realized that the enormous paycut and the amount of time i would spend in classroom management and teaching to the test (as opposed to letting little souls blossom) were going to make me miserable).
on the topic of critical thinking skills, i have to say, i went to college too young (16) and graduated without learning much in the way of that. it took me several years as a newspaper reporter to learn that rather complex set of skills.
fwiw,
susan


----------



## MuttiLiLi (Mar 20, 2002)

Associates in Chemistry and B.A In Food Science. I worked in the Perfume/Flavor industry for 12 years before "retiring to greener pastures in upstate NY". My education really was money well spent- I paid for it all. Now I am a SAHM and plan on homeschooling. I'll put all that math and science to good use.


----------



## LailaCA (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a Masters Degree in Special Education with the focus on Moderate Disabilites (Learning Disabilities).

I taught special ed at the high school and middle school level for many years...Resource program and special day class.

Having been a teacher in the public school system...let me tell you... I intend to homeschool my children. The lack of materials, large class sizes, insane politics, book-book-book work due to no funds for hands on materials, and no chances for field trips add on to the the huge problem of gangs in my local area! I will not have him exposed to all that.


----------



## dandelions2 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have my BA in religious studies. I originally went to college to become an elementary teacher, but the classes just weren't interesting. I knew I was gonna get married right after college anyways (1 month and 4 days later, to be exact) and I knew that when we started a family I would want to be a SAHM, so I didn't worry about what I would "do" with my education. That always seems to be the question everyone would ask. I learned who I am and am a better person for having the education I do. When people would ask me what I was going to do with my education, I replied, "I'm going to be a mom." That always seemed to shut them up really fast.









Patti


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

"some college"

I've completed about 79 hours (out of 120 needed). I took a semester off, and am back in now...but I don't really know what I want to do. I think we're moving to Columbia, MO (a nice college town) in a couple of months, and going to MU will really open up my options. Guess I'll get to try out a few more majors! I've had about five official ones already







. I'm trying to decide between anthropology, Euro studies, and German. I'd like to go to grad school someday, but that mostly depends upon how quickly I get baby fever again.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I REALLY REALLY want to go back to grad school BUT I'm not sure what I would get it in. I did want a masters in Vocal Pedagogy.....but there are only a few schools in the country where I can get that. So I might just go get my degree in Vocal Performance.....a doctorate would be AWESOME but I don't think I have the brains for it!









So I have a BS in Music (Church Music) Vocal Emphasis....minor in piano double major Bible and Voice......lots of practice hours.....35 practice hours a week plus all my class load about 23 hours a semester......man I'm tired just thinking about it!!


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a BA in English (Emphasis on creative writing) and a Master's degree in Deaf Education. While the points about critical thinking in general are really valid, it was my study of early childhood development that led me towards a more AP way of parenting. I'm very analytical, and tend to need some kind of PROOF to back up my instincts. I don't ignore my instincts, at all, but I take them as a first step. When I found studies that supported my instincts, I knew what I wanted to do. Before that I had vaguely thought that I would have a kid, take a maternity leave, and then go back to work, while the child was in daycare. After all of the things I read about early childhood development, I became convinced I wanted to be there until Kindergarten at the earliest, and structured my life (this was a good 10 years before kiddo arrived) to make that possible.

I realize that's pretty strong and so I want to make it clear that I do not have any problem at all with people who do work out of the home. There have been lots of proven benefits to that, as well, and what on earth would we do as a society if no moms worked outside of the home? Women are a vital part of the workforce, and I'm glad moms are out there working. I just wish there were more allowances so that work and childcare could be more smoothly integrated.

At any rate, I loved school, and the areas I studied (yes, English too!) have proven quite useful in my current career of stay at home momhood.


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a BS in geology and post grad classes in biochemistry and organic chemistry. I worked in the geoarcheology and archeology fields after college, then did the chem courses and worked in a biochem lab. Then became a mom and have not worked for $ since. Now I'm a fiber artist.

Funny how things work out.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have met well educated idiots and people with not a lot of formal education that are brilliant.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

*


----------



## kamalani (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:

Education is never "wasted" - you don't have to be using something to make money in order for it to be valuable!
So true!

I have a MEd in Educational Psychology. All those years of nursing, wearing and carrying HN babies taught me the real valuable lessons in life.

I just wish other people would have looked deeply into my eyes, and not been so influenced by the outwardly disheveled person I was. I had lots of needs myself that were not met.


----------



## alie (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a Ph.D (took me about 10 zillion years!) but I don't think it means a wiggle in the world. My children and my husband have taught me all my real lessons in life thus far.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

BA in Psychology, MBA.

I worked as a management consultant in the public health & regulatory industries for 8 years. I'm sooo much fun at cocktail parties! :LOL :LOL :LOL

I took a 10 month leave from my job and am now just starting back *very* part-time (2 days/week, mostly from home).

Though in all seriousness, public health / pharma industry watchdog much more of a concern to me now that I take it personally due to being a mommy!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

If there was a degree for "well rounded" I would have it! (I have 104 credit hours, but they are so random, none of em combine to make a degree







I am actually finishing my bachelor's this year in sociology, just cause that is what I am closest to, but will follow my passion into grad school next year in exercise physiology. I am currently off this semester studying to take my Personal Training Certification exam in August. I probably wasn't ready for school when I started out of high school, then got pregnant with dd after my first year and a half of full time school. I have taken 6 or so hours each semester since she has been born. ( She'll be 4 this month) I am glad I have waited this long because I had no focus or drive until I decided I wanted to do exercise physiology and personal train and now I find myself amazed at the inner workings of our bodies.


----------



## MommyT (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a Bachelor of Fine Art with an emphasis in Design.

I think education makes you well-rounded, helps you think critically and like someone else had mentioned, feel more confident to go against the grain of the 'norm.' Education is very important to our family and I care a lot if my children go to college. It was always a given that we'd go to college when we were children. The question was never "ARE you going to go"....it was "WHERE are you going to go." I think this made us value education and helped us know that there are so many more opportunities for college grads. Not just because of the degree, but because of the advantage of being challenged in academics helps one cope with the challenges of life. There are certainly exceptions to the rule.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I voted some college--still working on that BSW, and I will finish someday.


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

BS in aerospace engineering... now a SAHM


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

BA in Literature ~ I'm planning on going on to grad school in a couple of years.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I have a BS in Nutritional Sciences, minor in nutritional biochemistry and a bunch of graduate hours in mineral & vitamin metabolism. I practiced as a dietitian and hated it. I wanted a higher degree, probably just to have one, but never knew in what. I never finished because I couldn't decide what I wanted to do and felt like I was wasting my money with no goal in mind.

My intellectual interests now are in environmental concerns, pollution, safe water supplies, hydroponics, and contaminants in the food supply and topsoil. I dream of solar houses and organic self-sufficiency. I think about getting a higher degree in toxicology to make sense of all the chemicals we're innundated with. I'm actually becoming freakishly paranoid...

Now I'm a WAHM making diapers, mostly as a hobby, because I really love the freedom and pride from creating things for others. I never dreamed this is what my passion would be. And I just can't leave my little boy, as much as I want to run away sometimes.


----------



## frogertgrl (Nov 28, 2002)

My education (Bach of Science degree) was a complete, total waste. I would have benefited so very much from pretty much anything other than attending university and having a real high GPA.

I could have learned so much by living in a conscious community and volunteering my time. Or living in another country and devoting time to helping people in any way possible. Or traveling the world, making money when I needed. Or learning a trade. A real skill! Oh, for a trade.

I didn't learn about how to manage personal finances, how my immune system and fertility work, didn't learn another language or two, didn't learn enough about world history not to repeat it.

In short, college taught me about being selfish, seeking happiness as my American birthright, and not giving a damn who's toes I stepped on as I reached for the brass ring. And I went on to make lots of money working for corporations who had the same values.

I hope to encourage my children to not waste their time with such experiences. Unschooling is a start.


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

This is such an interesting thread.

I think I would be a junior if I went back to university. I started at a small women's college in Missouri. The school had an excellent creative writing program. After my freshman year the program lost funding. I was lost.

That summer I met my future ex-dh in Italy. I came back to Missouri for one semester and moved to Italy during Christmas break.

Since then I have been import/export director for a major leather goods manufacturer/retailer, an inventory/shipping specialist for a major footwear company, a writer, a freelancer translator, and a SAHM. I have learned three languages to fluency level (only one of which I had any formal training in). I have taught myself the history of the countries in which I have lived. I have read and learned about authors whom I never would have even touched in college. Through translating I should have earned a master's degree in art history and business management for the number of books and articles I translated - and was thereby forced to read through fifty-six times.

I have thought of earning a degree - comparative literature or international law (I've taken classes and gotten As thanks to my experience in international business). The trouble is I want to go only to a very good school. I don't want to get a degree just to have a degree; I want to learn, and I'm not sure that will happen at a state university or an online school. Unfortunately, I can't afford it. If we get back to Paris, I'll go to the Sorbonne for free!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

What a cool thread ~ we all come from such varied backgrounds.

I have a BA in American Studies and and MA in Political Science. Before my son was born, I did health policy research.

Kristina


----------



## KimberMama (Mar 8, 2002)

I have a B.A. in English (literature and composition) with a minor in Feminist (Women's) Studies. I would say that I am definitely here at Mothering because I went to college.

I went to college and met other people who were/wanted to be vegetarian. Because I had that support (I tried and failed to be a vegetarian in high school) I became vegetarian. I found out about and joined PETA. Then, the 20th anniversary of Earth Day occurred while I was in college, and the University sponsored activities. I became an at-home environmentalist. I learned about cloth diapers. I've always closely linked my vegetarianism and environmentalism, because the both come from my respect for the earth and all of her living things.

I had a lesbian professor. Because of her I started my minor studies in feminism. I learned about so many things through these classes and the people I encountered in them. I confronted the latent homophobia and prejudices that I had grown up with. I learned to be open to new and different ways of thinking and doing things. More importantly, I grew as a person and realized that I didn't have to follow the herd or do things just because my mother did them.

Because of all of these things I decided to use cloth diapers and deliver with a midwife when I was pregnant with my first child. While at the midwife's office I picked up a copy of "Mothering" and the rest is history.

Kimberly


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a BA in History and Economics. I did gradute work in Urban Planning. I am considering getting masters degree in Education or maybe Theology/Divinity.

If only I could figure out what to do career-wise. I worked in government for 11 years and I'm pretty sure I'm done with that field. Right now I'm experiencing being a SAHM, but I do want another "career".

Education and critical thinking/ intelligence are definately NOT linked. I know alot of "well educated" fools. But I do think that a well rounded education (however you acquire it) is a good thing. I notice that alot of AP parents are a bit older and have degrees - maybe having more experiences allows parents to find what works for them and not feel the need to comply with societal expectations. Also, I notice that most AP parents LOVE to read... I think we are a well educated bunch!

Blessings.
Kathleen


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Working on my BSW...should be finished in approx. 2 years (taking a semester off to have baby #2).


----------

